# Figs... Now what to do?



## sarah k (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I brought 10 fresh figs today as i have never eaten igs before and then i got to thinking exactly what i was going to do with them?!?!?
So i thought i would ask you all what you would do with fresh figs?


----------



## beerconsomme (Mar 5, 2011)

Figs and prosciutto. Yum!


----------



## canadatogo (Mar 3, 2007)

I've had my eye on a fig and chocolate tart recipe recently... You could stuff them, they seem to get paired with goat cheese an awful lot. I've never tried it before, but I would probably make a honey mascarpone ice cream or parfait, and have that with roasted figs


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

crostini. ricotta. figs. honey. =yum.


----------



## momandchef (Dec 15, 2010)

Roasted with a little drizzle of good balsamic? maybe a dollop of mascarpone?

I love them just as they are too. My great-grandma had a huge fig tree on her ranch and growing up over the summer we used to climb the tree and just eat figs all day. They are so good!


----------



## goodchef (Apr 6, 2010)

Hope this helps and since you have said this is your first time either eating or working with Figs, one thing you will notice is trying to find just the right one that isn't to old or hard or wrinkled.Try Carmel dipped Figs, after making the Caramel let it cool and come to the consistency of syrup . Insert a skewer or point knife into the base if using skewers have them Raddy for how many figs you have and are going to dip, place a spoon or ruler at the edge of the work station paper on the floor now do not tilt the seeker or the fig will fall off. Oh by base I mean the bulbous part now after the caramel has dried heat the tip of the knife and apply it carefully to were the skewer goes into the fig now gently remove the skewer.You can leave the excess from the bottom or you can use the warm knife to remove it
[h2] [/h2]


----------



## siloway (Mar 24, 2011)

Next time I get my hands on some figs I'm definately going to give this a try

Grilled Gorgonzola Figs With Honey, Balsamic Dressing (recipe is here http://www.italianfoodforever.com under recipes/antipasti menu) Looks amazing.

Otherwise just eat them with some rocquefort and a bottle of wine like they do in the south of france, glorious /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif.


----------

